# Advice. want to move to mexico city..



## oanimuso (Jun 25, 2013)

I was wanting to move to Mexico city, hopefully if things go well. It's just intimidating moving to somewhere I have never been before, but I've wanted to visit, and I have a girlfriend that moved down there a few years ago and we're trying to make this work. We were both born here and we both speak Spanish and English. The thing I'm worried about most is finding a job or where to even start looking and what's the least I have to make to b able to live comfortably without struggling and starving. I'd appreciate any help. Thank you


----------

